

Hacking for Good: Helping the Evolution of Justice and Law - LordBron
http://omegaortega.com/first-place-in-hackcess-to-justice/

======
jwilker
So what was the most interesting aspect of seeing how the lawyers interacted
with technology?

~~~
LordBron
I should've covered that more in my post. It was actually pretty shocking to
talk tech with not only the lawyers, but also a judge.

Lawyers understand law. Plus, the lawyers of the Legal Service Aid
organization serve those who cannot afford a lawyer. They're strapped for
time, cash and energy. It doesn't make sense to expect them to also stay on
top of technology.

They talked about what they would basically need in an app. Most of it was
native features of both the iOS and Android platform. Therefore, we said,
"Okay, we can build that in a day." And they didn't believe it.

Even when we demo'd and explained how it was all built in 24 hours, they were
amazed that tech (when yielded by capable hands) could transform a phone into
such a powerful tool for justice.

It was a real eye opener for us. It really got a fire going in us to help
these people who spend their entire lives helping others less fortunate than
them get a fair chance. We want to continue to build even more tools moving
forward, that will hopefully make their lives easier.

